# Masterizzatore lento

## ErniBrown

Boh, io non capisco: Ho comprato un bellissimo masterizzatore dvd, samsung, double layer, velocità dichiarata 8x. Proprio mentre scrivo però il farabutto sta BURNANDO l'ennesimo dvd ad una velocità che mi pare decisamente bassa: 0,9x circa. Inutile dire che la velocità che ho impostato è di 4x, dopo vari tentativi a 8, 4, 6x, e anche in modalità auto. Tutto quanto mentre k3b dichiara all'inizio della copia di voler usare il masterizzatore a 8,20x.

Inoltre sempre k3b non riesce a darmi indicazioni sull'uso del buffer del dispositivo, che dovrebbe essere di 2MB.

Idee? Consigli?

Aggiungo che ho provato ad aggiornare k3b, ho provato ad usare il dispositivo sia da root che da utente, eeeeee, boh, e se avete domande chiedete

Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## Danilo

Io non uso k3b in quanto indipendentemente da quello che gli setto la velocita' lui cerca di mandarmela sempre al massimo ed io preferisco masterizzare solo a 4x. k3b lo uso solo per fare le iso (che poi burno a riga di comando).

Ad un mio collega invece funziona ottimamente.

Per quanto ti riguarda : hai attivato il dma?

```
localhost ~ # hdparm /dev/dvd

/dev/dvd:

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)            <<--- questo

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

```

Senza dma posso burnare solo a 2x.

----------

## ErniBrown

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Per quanto ti riguarda : hai attivato il dma?
> 
> 

 

Purtroppo sì, ho una schermata identica alla tua

```
Charlie ~ #] hdparm /dev/dvd

/dev/dvd:

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
```

----------

## Danilo

Prova a burnare da linea di comando seguendo  questo howto.

La iso puoi farla da k3b.

Per lo speed da dare dare a growisofs usa 

```
dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd
```

Ti consiglio di usare un riscrivibile ovviamente.

----------

## ErniBrown

Niente, ci ho provato: posto il risultato

```
growisofs -Z /dev/dvdrw=k3b_image.iso

Executing 'builtin_dd if=k3b_image.iso of=/dev/dvdrw obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/dvdrw: "Current Write Speed" is 8.2x1385KBps.

   4194304/4030519296 ( 0.1%) @0.7x, remaining 95:59

   9404416/4030519296 ( 0.2%) @1.1x, remaining 64:08

  12582912/4030519296 ( 0.3%) @0.7x, remaining 69:11

  15728640/4030519296 ( 0.4%) @0.7x, remaining 68:04

  19922944/4030519296 ( 0.5%) @0.9x, remaining 63:44

  23068672/4030519296 ( 0.6%) @0.7x, remaining 66:35

  27262976/4030519296 ( 0.7%) @0.9x, remaining 63:37

  30670848/4030519296 ( 0.8%) @0.7x, remaining 63:01

  34603008/4030519296 ( 0.9%) @0.8x, remaining 63:30  
```

Altro?

----------

## u238

sai che avevo lo stesso tuo problema sul PC fisso? ...mi ricordo che su x86 andava come 1 skeggia, quando ho preso un amd64 ho iniziato ad avere quei problemi.. ma solo con DVD-RW..! che versione di growisofs usi? sei su amd64?

----------

## mamo

vedi che alcuni masterizzatori cambiano la velocita' max a seconda del supporto infatti ho un masterizzatore cd 42x che alcuni cd me li fa al max a 16 su linux e pure quando usavo windows si comportava alla stessa maniera. Prova ad acquistare qualche cd/dvd di marca buona tipo tdk e vedi se si comporta alla stessa maniera.

Cmq nel k3b per settare la velocita' max del masterizzatore vai in Impostazioni/configura k3b/dispositivi e li controlla il tuo masterizzatore

EDIT ho appena letto che e' un samsung e per esperienza diretta ti posso dire che e' na mezza chiavica    :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

guarda può sembrare una stupidagine ma a me questo lo fa dal tipo di DVD/CD supporto che uso. Da quando ho i DVD Sony le masterizzazioni vanno tutte una scheggia.. prova a cambiare marca e vedi se continua a fare lo stesso.

----------

## Danilo

Aem gli 8 x glielo ha settato growisofs come velocita' segnalata dal supporto.

Per curiosita' dai un 

```
dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd
```

----------

## ErniBrown

```
Charlie erni # dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd

INQUIRY:                [TSSTcorp][CD/DVDW SH-W162C][TS10]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         11h, DVD-R Sequential

 Media ID:              MCC 02RG20

 Current Write Speed:   8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        6.0x1385=8310KB/s

 Write Speed #2:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     8.0x1385=11080KB/s@[0 -> 2298496]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    08/2297887 R@12.0x1385=16620KB/s W@8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    08/2297887 R@12.0x1385=16620KB/s W@6.0x1385=8310KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#2:    00/2297887 R@12.0x1385=16620KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#10h]:

 Media Book Type:       25h, DVD-R book [revision 5]

 Legacy lead-out at:    2298496*2KB=4707319808

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:

 Media Book Type:       25h, DVD-R book [revision 5]

 Last border-out at:    0*2KB=0

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           blank

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: empty

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           blank

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Next Writable Address: 0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           2298496*2KB

 Track Size:            2298496*2KB

READ CAPACITY:          1*2048=2048

Charlie erni #   
```

----------

## ErniBrown

Boh, ho provato con un tdk, è partito bene, attorno al 5x, poi di nuovo la velocità è crollata clamorosamente al solito valore di 1x. In più ora il buffer si svuota completamente, e continuo a non avere notizie del buffer interno. Lo butto?

----------

## xdarma

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> Boh, ho provato con un tdk, è partito bene, attorno al 5x, poi di nuovo la velocità è crollata clamorosamente al solito valore di 1x. In più ora il buffer si svuota completamente, e continuo a non avere notizie del buffer interno. Lo butto?

 

da come la descrivi sembrerebbe che il masterizzatore vada troppo veloce per il "resto del sistema" che gli fornisce i dati...

che cpu hai? l'hard disk ha il dma attivato? hai altri task che interrompono il flusso disco-masterizzatore?

----------

## ErniBrown

Allora, la cpu è una AMD 2000+ (16eqqualcosa come frequenza reale), ho 512 MB di ram, e un disco ultradma con dma attivo. Tanto per essere pignoli, hdparm con kde 3.4 attivo, amule, vari demoni (samba, cups, spamd...) mi dà come risultato del -tT

```
 Timing cached reads:   960 MB in  2.00 seconds = 479.01 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  166 MB in  3.03 seconds =  54.82 MB/sec

```

Questa configurazione è più o meno quella che ho quando masterizzo, e ho visto che la situazione non cambia se mi metto a fare dell'altro o meno, ad esempio se attacco firefox.

Non ho molti termini di paragone, al massimo un mini mac e un portatile della guerra fredda, però non mi sembra tragico.

Ma dite che la masterizzazione di dvd impegna molte risorse? Possibile che il mio misero sistema non riesca a garantire un flusso di dati superiore al MB?

----------

## Danilo

Il processore ha abbastanza potenza.

Il mio Athlon 700 arriva a 6x. Se setto la scrittura del dvd a 4x sta inchiodato a 3.9

----------

## u238

secondo me gun_jack ha ragione, a me lo faceva solo con alcuni TDK riscrivibili.. prova i verbatim, sono i migliori imho..io con quelli vado a 16x tranquillo  :Wink: 

----------

## ErniBrown

 *u238 wrote:*   

> secondo me gun_jack ha ragione, a me lo faceva solo con alcuni TDK riscrivibili.. prova i verbatim, sono i migliori imho..io con quelli vado a 16x tranquillo 

 

ehm, ho provato con i tdk dopo 4 o 5 verbatim...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Boh, farò l'ultimo tentativo, lo smonto, lo rimonto sul pc con windows (CHE NON E' MIO) e se vedo che lì non fa casino bestemmio.

----------

## caio

Io ho lo stesso problema sul notebook, masterizzando i DVD con k3b indipendentemente dalla velocità impostata il supporto viene masterizzato a velocità molto basse, anche se durante la scrittura non è sempre stabile ma cambia in continuazione rimanendo però sempre su valori minimi.

Stesso masterizzatore con stessi supporti mi duole dirlo sotto windogs scrive alla velocità prescelta   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xdarma

 *caio wrote:*   

> Io ho lo stesso problema sul notebook, masterizzando i DVD con k3b
> 
> ...
> 
> Stesso masterizzatore con stessi supporti mi duole dirlo sotto windogs scrive alla velocità prescelta  :roll:

 

tanto per la cronaca, che buffer di scrittura hai (avete) impostato in k3b?

----------

## Danilo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tanto per la cronaca, che buffer di scrittura hai (avete) impostato in k3b?

 

Lasciato in default sia x cd che per dvd.

In entrambi i casi ci sono 2 MB sui masterizzatori

Tu che hai messo?

----------

## ErniBrown

Lasciato di default anche il mio. Poi nella pagina dei dispositivi k3b mi dice che ho 2 MB, però, come dicevo sopra, quando burno non mi dà nessuna informazione sull'uso del buffer interno.

----------

## Danilo

Sul mio sistema ho un masterizzatore cdrom ed uno dvd. 

Se burno da dvd non mi dice nulla sul buffer interno.

Se burno da cd mi fa vedere come sta il buffer interno.

Non ho mai provato a burnare cd dal dvd (o meglio ormai non burno + cdrom)

Per entrambi viene segnalato un buffer interno da 2mb.

E se provi ad aumentare il buffer?

Oppure: prova ad usare una knoppix e vedi se ti fa lo stesso scherzatto.

----------

## xdarma

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> Lasciato di default anche il mio. Poi nella pagina dei dispositivi k3b mi dice che ho 2 MB, però, come dicevo sopra, quando burno non mi dà nessuna informazione sull'uso del buffer interno.

 

Il mio caso:

- pc datato

- masterizzatore dvd con 2Mb di buffer (aaaah, i bei tempi dei plextor con 8Mb...  ;-)

- buffer k3b impostato a 32Mb

- nessuna informazione sul buffer durante la masterizzazione dei dvd

- 4x dvd burning successful!

prova ad aumentare in maniera consistente il buffer di k3b.

----------

## mamo

ma il problema nn potrebbe essere hardware? hai provato il masterizzatore su un altra macchina con un altro os?

----------

